# A simple one



## The pleb (Jan 30, 2011)

Heya people,

In short I have my Desktop connected to my TV, I can see it on there but I have no audio. 

There is only one cable currently plugged into the TV from the desktop which I assumed was for both video and audio... Was I wrong? Is there another cable that I missed?

Have a little giggle at me and then please respond, thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What is the one cable? . . If HDMI, you may have to change the sound out =put to HDMI rather than PC speakers


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What type of cable did you use? VGA or S-video would not carry audio signals. HDMI can carry audio signals.


----------



## The pleb (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmmm.. I have no clue how I would identify what cable it is so I am just going to say that it has two screws on either side that allows you to secure it to the computer/TV.

Hope that helps...


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

How many pins? Sounds like a VGA or DVI cable.


----------



## The pleb (Jan 30, 2011)

I am counting 15 pins

EDIT: It is a VGA cable is that helps according to a friend


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

VGA only carries the video . . no audio


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

A VGA connector will normally have 15 pins like in the picture here.


----------



## The pleb (Jan 30, 2011)

Well that answers my question! I forgot to bring the cable....

Any chance anyone can link me to an audio cable so I don't buy the wrong one?

Thanks for the rapid responses people!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If your TV has speaker inputs using RCA connectors (Red and White) you just need a cable with a 3.5mm connector on one end for the PC and the Red/White RCA connectors on the other end that goes to the audio in on the TV.

For example:
Cables To Go 25-Foot Sound Expression MP3 Audio Adapter Cable (Black or White) at TigerDirect.com


----------



## The pleb (Jan 30, 2011)

Alrighty, think I bought the right thing... It has a 3.5mm jack to two cables with a red and white end. But I have tried numerous variations and can't get it to work.

So here are some pictures I took with my phone of the back of my TV and desktop.






I tried most of the combinations and ended up with only one making any differance, this being plugging it in the green one at the back of my desktop which then showed speakers under the playback device options.



Again any help is much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Your sounds card supports multiple channels, the green should be outputting front left& right or headphones so that's the one you would use. The white and red cables would go to the audio inputs that are paired with the VGA input you're using. So if VGA is "video 2" on the TV there should be something labeled "audio 2".


----------



## The pleb (Jan 30, 2011)

The audio input that is lablled 'PC IN' on the back of the TV only has one socket and it does allow me to hear something through my TV. But the connection is lose and certainly isn't right. 

The others as follows:

DVI
AUDIO OUT
COMPONENT IN
AV IN

Could it be one of those or am I going to have to change the cable lol?


----------

